# Conformation show Weekend



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We had some beautiful weather all week...and then came the specialty weekend. Cold, rainy and windy, of course!

Minnie made her first showing in Specials. She went BOS both days and got some Grand champion points as both shows were majors. Filly won her class twice and went BOS in Puppy competition on Sat.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations :happyboogie:. As somone who shows in AKC conformation, I know how special those wins are.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thanks. Competition is tough and the winning is not easy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! Pictures of your Champions please!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats !!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here's Min when she finished last month. No pics yet from this weekend. Didn't take any pics of Filly as she has no hair and looks a fright!


GSDC Central Indiana - 4/10/11 - Judge Randy Chesnut


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

she is lovely , great pigment!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thankyou. Minnie is dark. She is small and has a slight head though. Really, her claim to fame is an incredible sidegait that is hard to beat. She is the best I have seen. She is clean coming and going so its without other faults of gait. Something to see really.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats she is a pretty bitch


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here are a couple of ringside shots Val took of my Filly pup this past weekend. She is 9-12 months and horribly out of coat here. Proud of her managing to win class and get a BOS Puppy in that shape.

Photos in the rain is right.... so much rain that weekend!

GSDC of St. Louis - 5/15/11 - Ringside Photos in More Rain

GSDC of St. Louis - 5/15/11 - Ringside Photos in More Rain


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

